# Feeling silly, dumb questions? Help?



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

I do feel quite silly being interested in IPO with my 2 1/2 year old rescue Shepherd. 
He can be unsure sometimes. Usually after getting spooked he’ll investigate. He has phenomenal obedience in my opinion. Despite some reactivity with people, he can get put in a downstay anywhere (lowes, dog park, next to a road, screaming kids etc) and he’ll stay. Killer recall 99% of the time.

But I will absolutely say, he can get nervous. I know this is not a sport for nervy dogs however I am curious, in certain situations can it sometimes be trained out? Especially when he is off leash and has a toy he really likes, he will stand in front of me and push me backwards while barking.

I have spoken with a club already. Explained some of my situation. The trainer said he could evaluate him. But I still feel silly, is it worth it to test him? I dont want to embarrass myself and look ridiculous like why did this random girl bring out her shelter dog to do bitesports. Can someone ask me some questions to answer and help me out?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

See what the trainer has to say about him then go from there.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Even if your dog is not suitable, stick around and learn. We all started somewhere. 🙂


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Let them evaluate him. 

Hubby put a IGP 1 and MR 1 on our rescue GSD. He was an owner-surrender at a shelter, a rescue saved him from euthanasia, and we ended up fostering him. No one wanted him so we adopted him. He was around 15 months old when we got him. It took some work, he wasn't the best dog for protection sport, but hubby and him had a lot of fun along the way.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Why would you feel silly? I think a lot of people probably started out with dogs that weren't the best. Let the trainer evaluate, learn stuff and have fun.


----------



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> Even if your dog is not suitable, stick around and learn. We all started somewhere. 🙂


Thank you! Thats a great idea. I told him if my current guy didn’t work out id be interested in getting a puppy later down the road with their guidance if I liked them. Thanks a buch!


----------



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

San said:


> Let them evaluate him.
> 
> Hubby put a IGP 1 and MR 1 on our rescue GSD. He was an owner-surrender at a shelter, a rescue saved him from euthanasia, and we ended up fostering him. No one wanted him so we adopted him. He was around 15 months old when we got him. It took some work, he wasn't the best dog for protection sport, but hubby and him had a lot of fun along the way.


Oh! My guy was surrendered as well. Thank you! I put in a lot of work as is right now, im totally up for it. And for me the whole point is to have fun! Im not concerned about competition, thanks a bunch!


----------



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Why would you feel silly? I think a lot of people probably started out with dogs that weren't the best. Let the trainer evaluate, learn stuff and have fun.


Thank you! I told him I do mostly want to just learn more. I overthink things I guess, thanks so much!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SophiaGW said:


> Thank you! Thats a great idea. I told him if my current guy didn’t work out id be interested in getting a puppy later down the road with their guidance if I liked them. Thanks a buch!


Use these words "if ipo is a good fit for me" Quite often clubs are full, there is only so much time in the day so they can only take so many people, so it's not about YOU liking THEM. It's about them feeling if you are a good fit in their group. Groups don't like dead weight. So if your dog isn't fit for all phases, you can still work to get a BH on him. Every dog needs obedience and every person starts somewhere. So my suggestion is to ask if you can stay and learn and work for a BH on your current dog. 

Then...
1. You show up every week.
2. You do not leave while people are still training.
3. Help set up and haul down equipment
4. Listen when the TD is talking.
5. Watch the dogs.
6. Be on the field to be a group when people need it.
7. Do your homework and take the lessons you need to take to learn obedience/tracking/secondary obedience off club time.

There is nothing more annoying than a person who shows up late, jumps in line to work their dog and then leaves early. That says they are all about them. We remember the ones that are still on the field for the last person and the ones that help clean up. You be that person that cares and acts as a member of the group.  It's great to see the great trainers with the great dogs take the field but it's much more special to see someone do a BH on a dog they've worked their buttts off to get there. This sport is about heart.


----------



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> Use these words "if ipo is a good fit for me" Quite often clubs are full, there is only so much time in the day so they can only take so many people, so it's not about YOU liking THEM. It's about them feeling if you are a good fit in their group. Groups don't like dead weight. So if your dog isn't fit for all phases, you can still work to get a BH on him. Every dog needs obedience and every person starts somewhere. So my suggestion is to ask if you can stay and learn and work for a BH on your current dog.
> 
> Then...
> 1. You show up every week.
> ...


This is the best information i have gotten, thank you!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And if the one club won't take you so you can learn, find another. Not all groups will fit you either  The good ones bring up people that want to learn and are open to helping. 

Can you PM me the club you are going to? Just curious. No judgement or opinion will be given


----------



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> And if the one club won't take you so you can learn, find another. Not all groups will fit you either  The good ones bring up people that want to learn and are open to helping.
> 
> Can you PM me the club you are going to? Just curious. No judgement or opinion will be given


Thank you! I will PM you. As guessed I really dont know much about finding a club or what that should look like. I was scrolling on some threads here and someone posted about an evaluation fee that was the same as what this guy charged and people said steer clear simply because of that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SophiaGW said:


> Thank you! I will PM you. As guessed I really dont know much about finding a club or what that should look like. I was scrolling on some threads here and someone posted about an evaluation fee that was the same as what this guy charged and people said steer clear simply because of that.


responded in PM. Hope the info helps.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Maybe this perspective from someone who is a newcomer to the sport helps.

My wife and I and our two dogs (started as one, then we added a puppy in March 2020) have been regular attendees at a club since last spring, with some breaks due to COVID. 
Since it meets twice a week most weeks, rough guess, we've been a couple dozen times. 

Sessions can be long. Our club's protocol is to have at most, two dogs on the field in obedience, one doing a long down and learning to ignore distractions, the other doing active heeling, dumbbell exercises, jumps, what-have-you.
Then the long-downer rotates into doing active obedience as the dog previously doing obedience exits the field. 
So when someone advises don't leave early, I agree, that would be frowned upon. But be advised you need to have a full day marked out with no other commitments. 
If you had a legitimate emergency, i.e., work calls, a sick child or parent, or you suddenly feel poorly, or your dog needed medical attention, all that is accepted at our club. But you would not want to be the person who has an emergency departure all the time. 

I found the competitive heeling quite challenging. I wouldn't say I have it "right" yet, more of a work in progress with continual improvement, though the focus is there, and my girl has the aptitude and drive for it. My wife's dog got an earlier start at the sport, and his heeling is farther along at a younger age (they are both "our" dogs, but she trains the male, I have the female). There are many videos out there on Schutzhund heeling. Ivan Balabanov is one I've reviewed a couple times. But far from the only one out there. Some may be more natural at it, but leash position, where to hold the lure, whether a ball or food in early stages, its a lot to be processing at once. I'd say the more you do it, the more natural it becomes. 

You would need a prong collar. Most people I know use Sprengers of some kind. A shortish stout leash for heeling, and maybe a longer lead as a backup in the long down. 
The club might have some of these items, and friendlier people might let you borrow them if you say you are evaluating your dog, and not yet sure if they are a candidate or not. 

Forget about the "being embarrassed" part. I don't like to look foolish myself, but it is pretty unavoidable when you are trying to learn an elaborate new sport and also trying to teach it to a living thing with a mind if its own. The key is to listen and learn, and not be thin-skinned, because if the trainers are doing their job, some will tell you pretty forcefully what you are doing wrong. Others may have a more positive reinforcement approach. 

If there is one exercise that seems to be kind of a predictor of whether a puppy has aptitude, it is probably rag work. The puppies that have stuck with it in our group over the last year all showed high interest in the rag, most from the get-go. Some would not bark much right away, including my own girl, but would chase and bite a bite pillow with gusto.
Those that seemed uninterested in the rag, meaning they wouldn't bark, wouldn't chase, seemingly could not care less about the rag, mostly dropped off after coming out several times. 

You'd need a good secure crate, readily transportable, and some protection from the elements, because the dog will be waiting much longer than actually training. A good fan in warmer weather is crucial. I have been advised not to leave a dog loose in your car, even with the air conditioner or heater on, after they have been revved up in rag work or bite work. 
I presume the people telling me that spoke from some experience, and I've heeded that advice.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

There are no stupid questions, only owners that are too stupid to ask them.


----------



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

Squidwardp said:


> Maybe this perspective from someone who is a newcomer to the sport helps.
> 
> My wife and I and our two dogs (started as one, then we added a puppy in March 2020) have been regular attendees at a club since last spring, with some breaks due to COVID.
> Since it meets twice a week most weeks, rough guess, we've been a couple dozen times.
> ...


The obedience aspect is what I am most excited for. Its my favorite thing to train, we already do that on a daily basis! I also want to just be involved. Im in a horse club as well and i just plain enjoy talking with people. 
i have a lot of tools and such, a million leashes, prongs, an ecollar just for our daily use!
I do not have a kennel for the car though and will keep that in mind while looking for a car, im 18 and dont have my own left. So I appreciate that advice!
i very very much appreciate your response, thank you!


----------



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> There are no stupid questions, only owners that are too stupid to ask them.


I like this response, this makes me feel better ha!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

SophiaGW said:


> Im in a horse club as well ....


just so you know....horse people make the BEST dog trainers. If you can convince a 1200# animal to do what you want, you can easily teach a dog. Horse people know how to out think an animal.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That's where I got my start in training animals! Dogs came much later!
Got my first horse for a dollar, as no one else wanted her. Needless to say, she was a challenge to train! 😁 
Her good stable manners made up for the challenges she gave me under saddle, and she was at her best hacking on a quiet country road.


----------



## SophiaGW (Jan 20, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> That's where I got my start in training animals! Dogs came much later!
> Got my first horse for a dollar, as no one else wanted her. Needless to say, she was a challenge to train! 😁
> Her good stable manners made up for the challenges she gave me under saddle, and she was at her best hacking on a quiet country road.


Same!! I trained my own current horse. But when I was taking lessons with a trainer i worked with her greenies. So much fun, i love behavior. If animal training doesn’t work out for me, id probably go for psychology


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

SophiaGW said:


> The obedience aspect is what I am most excited for. Its my favorite thing to train, we already do that on a daily basis! I also want to just be involved. Im in a horse club as well and i just plain enjoy talking with people.
> i have a lot of tools and such, a million leashes, prongs, an ecollar just for our daily use!
> I do not have a kennel for the car though and will keep that in mind while looking for a car, im 18 and dont have my own left. So I appreciate that advice!
> i very very much appreciate your response, thank you!


Just being out on the field watching and listening while other dogs are being worked is a lot of fun during protection. It gives you a certain perspective. This is a really good explanation of whats going on:


https://www.germanshepherddog.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/IPO-PROTECTION-Website-Updated.pdf


----------

